# Welcome Marcum Technologies - Newest Nodak Outdoors Sponsor!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would like to welcome the newest sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors, Marcum Technologies.

http://www.marcumtech.com/

Marcum is the manufacturer of Sonars, UnderWater Cameras, and Accessories. If you haven't checked them out lately, you should. They have some sweet units I'm looking forward to using such as the LX-5 Sonar and the V825c:










I want to welcome Marcum Technologies and thank them for sponsoring our staff and moderators with great opportunities to use your products.

:welcome:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome!!

Thanks for the sponsorship!!

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hello and welcome flashermeisters at Marcum!

Thanks for creating a competitive sonar market! :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

" They are who we thought they were"


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dosch said:


> " They are who we thought they were"


 :lol: My favorite commercial!!!

Velkommen. :welcome:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome Marcum, many members here that would be more than happy to test drive new products for ya !!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations NoDak! MarCum has been delivering since it's inception and the new 2007 products are another sign of a great U.S. company growing. The LX-5 you will absolutely love. MarCum will have some rebates available very soon on the VX-1 Sonar and VS250 camera's. Just another reason MarCum gives you more bang for the buck and is "One Step Ahead". Engineering is the key and MarCum has engineers that fish.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:welcome:


----------

